

Humble Music Bundle - cocoflunchy
http://humblebundle.com

======
WiseWeasel
It's nice to see this taken from Mac and PC games to music, but I'm not sure
it makes sense to keep the same charities for this initiative. Instead of
Child's Play, which focuses on games, I could see supporting a music-focused
youth benefit charity for this. Also, several artists might chafe at the
notion of supporting the EFF, whom they might perceive, rightly or wrongly, as
fighters against their interests as copyright holders.

Here's an (apparently old, with source material no longer hosted on EFF's
site) example:

<http://www.brettglass.com/effcritique.html>

I recently came across another musician railing on the EFF, but can't find it
anymore. At the least, I'd say there's potential for controversy there.

[Aha, found it, from David Lowery:

[http://thetrichordist.wordpress.com/2012/04/15/meet-the-
new-...](http://thetrichordist.wordpress.com/2012/04/15/meet-the-new-boss-
worse-than-the-old-boss-full-post/)

Fifth paragraph: " _... Further the new boss through it’s surrogates like
Electronic Frontier Foundation seems to be waging a cynical PR campaign that
equates the unauthorized use of other people’s property (artist’s songs) with
freedom. A sort of Cyber –Bolshevik campaign of mass collectivization for the
good of the state…er .. I mean Internet. I say cynical because when it comes
to their intellectual property, software patents for instance, these same
companies fight tooth and nail._ "]

